# Grid - the most difficult racing game



## Mohak (May 30, 2009)

Hi 
I have been playing Racedriver Grid for quite some time now, but have still not gotten perfect at it, whereas for NFS it barely takes half an hour. So does anybody know any tricks about the game or some techniques that could help me?
Thnx


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 30, 2009)

NFS is a joke. You need to forget everything you learnt in NFS if you want to do well in Grid.
- When you enter a corner, slow down, cut the apex of the corner and speed up as you exit. This is not NFS where you just slam into the wall with no consequences.
- Try not to damage your car. It really affects the handling.
- Play with the camera zoomed out as much as possible. It gives you the best view of the turn coming up ahead. The in-car view makes things really difficult.
- Keep one eye on the minimap. You need to know whether the next corner is a right or left so you take the inside line on the approach.
- When you use the flashbacks make sure you resume on a straight and not a turn. If you resume from a turn you are already going quite fast the moment the game resumes and you will crash again.
- Practice. It's a lot harder than NFS but a lot more satisfying when you win.


----------



## shashank4u (May 30, 2009)

Forget racing.. . Try Drifting multiplayer in JAPAN , HKS Freestyle

GRID is one of the best drifting game... and yes it is hard too.


----------



## desiibond (May 30, 2009)

true. NFS is arcade style racing, where you hit a building with a car and that building crashes. 

GRID is more like simulation racing where one mistake will end the race. I really love this and am waiting for F1 2009


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2009)

yo shashank...me too shashank here....add me on xfire lets play online...shashank47 is ma id...


----------



## cyberjunkie (Jun 3, 2009)

You guys should try Live for Speed, Richard Burns Rally and GTR2. Now those are diffcult!  GRID and NFS cars feel like racing boats! (different genre of racing games though..)


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2009)

How good is Trackmania Nations compared to GRID? 

I'm asking about the racing gameplay.

Thank you. 

PS: I'm a newbie in gaming.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 3, 2009)

still im playing grid more than 7 months not even completed half ,, stopped playing it -- thats good for us


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 4, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> yo shashank...me too shashank here....add me on xfire lets play online...shashank47 is ma id...


Abba Ready ga vuntav ra Drift anagane!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2009)

haha....drift ekkadunte shashank akkada!


----------



## asingh (Jun 4, 2009)

What are the system requirement for GRID...for max..?? Is it resource hungry as Crysis/Warhead..?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jun 4, 2009)

Race Driver: GRID System Requirements

Minimum Specifications

    * Windows XP/Vista. (If running Windows Vista, SP1 is recommended)
    * DirectX 9.0c
    * Pentium 4 @ 3.0GHz or Athlon 64 3000+
    * 1GB RAM.
    * Graphics Card: GeForce 6800 / Radeon X1300 or above
    * DirectX Compatible Sound Card
    * Dual Layer Compatible DVD-ROM Drive
    * 12.5 GB Hard Drive Space

Recommended Specifications

    * Windows XP/Vista. (If running Windows Vista, SP1 is recommended)
    * DirectX 9.0c
    * Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.66Ghz or Athlon X2 3800+
    * 2GB RAM.
    * Graphics Card: GeForce 8800 or Radeon X1950
    * Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Sound Card.
    * Dual Layer Compatible DVD-ROM Drive
    * 12.5 GB Hard Drive Space

Supported Graphics Cards

ATI Radeon X1300, X1600, X1800, X1900, X1950, HD2600, HD2900, HD3870

NVIDIA Geforce 6800, 7100, 7300, 7600, 7800, 7900, 7950, 8600, 8800, 9800

Not compatible with all integrated sound/graphics solutions (inc.Laptops)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 5, 2009)

To everyone who posted in this thread: Thanks for all the useful information and the helpful tips. I had been trying all types of racing game demos through the years like NFS but I never had the urge to buy any full version of any racing game. After reading through all the positive reviews, I decided to buy GRID and I was, for the 1st time, got addicted to a racing game. I think it's the most realistic, the crashes (if it happens), the tracks, the cars, the customization of the cars you can do, etc, everything is fantastic. But yes, if using the keyboard, the cars are too difficult to control. A gamepad, like the one I use (Rumblepad from Logitech) is of immense help.

I think the 24 hrs Lemans race at the end of every season is the most difficult race. One mistake and it is very difficult to catch up with opponents who pass you. The secret is consistency in everything in this race. I am currently trying for the global licence which requires 1,000,000 reputation points. One thing I learnt playing the game is to slow down through the outside while approaching a turn and speed up while exiting the turn. The tracks in the Japanese regions are the most difficult.

As someone rightly mentioned, drifting is the speciality of the game. Once you master it, it is fun. For that you will have to have a car with low grip value. For this, you will most times not require to use the e-brake. Simply turning will initiate drifting. And combos through the turns will fetch highest number of points. I am currently using the Mazda for drifting and it's awesome. It has a grip value of only 2/5 and that helps. Previously I had made the mistake of using the Toyota corolla AE86 but this is better. Continue with 3-5 seconds with drifting and you will get scores for incredible and insane drifts. Drifting is fun and GRID is also fun when you master the turns.

My 2 cents regarding GRID...


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 5, 2009)

> GTR2


This one's nice. I'll be playing Race WTCC(not 2007) soon.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2009)

love the japanese tracks..especially shibuya...gorgeous track...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 10, 2009)

the game is insanely crazy ......I got the 2nd position on one of the starting tracks (don't  remember what car I had ) and in all the others I have barely been able to complete the race......IN drifts my car tends to spin out .....help..


----------



## desiibond (Jun 18, 2009)

Guys, yesterday I started playing GRID using XBOX 360 controller and damn, the car control is lot lot better than what I get with keyboard (though it's TVSE mechanical). I won 8 out of 9 races and there is no stopping. Cars turn exactly the amount that I want, thanks to the superb analogue stick.


----------



## utsav (Jun 18, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> still im playing grid more than 7 months not even completed half ,, stopped playing it -- thats good for us



i completed GRiD in 15 days


----------



## Mike84 (Jun 23, 2009)

If you completed it in 15 days.... ur a racing God!!!

I could hardly get to the finish line intact... (except for drifts.. where i won ) played just till i got my own crew and then had enough of ass kicking... directly uninstalled the game...
Also to those who say integrated or MB graphics cards are not support... i played in DX10 1600 res, 2X AA(or wahtever that meant) and everything else high... it played with over 40-50 fps on my laptop. 
my friend just completed grid in his laptop to... a dell vostro 1510... and he too played in max res. of 1440X something in dx9 mode. 

About the game.... too much unfair towards casual gamers. IMO too, the toughest racing i've ever played.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been playing the game for a week and finished all three Euro licenses and one American license. It's damn easy to play using controller. I wasn't able to finish races this easy when I use keyboard 

and yes, GRID is very very easy on PC but at the same time look very rich unlike NFS which kills h/w and looks pathetic.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 23, 2009)

hey utsav...u still playing grid...??


----------



## utsav (Jun 26, 2009)

Mike84 said:


> If you completed it in 15 days.... ur a racing God!!!
> 
> I could hardly get to the finish line intact... (except for drifts.. where i won ) played just till i got my own crew and then had enough of ass kicking... directly uninstalled the game...
> Also to those who say integrated or MB graphics cards are not support... i played in DX10 1600 res, 2X AA(or wahtever that meant) and everything else high... it played with over 40-50 fps on my laptop.
> ...



And i finished almost all races at 1st position and 3 4 times in 2nd position but it happened coz i was busy slamming opponent cars out of track so that my team mate can improve its position in d race and finished first


----------



## utsav (Jun 26, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> hey utsav...u still playing grid...??



Sometimes . Playing GTA4 multiplayer online these days.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

hmmm looks like i must try GRID, heared a lot about it (From here and other sources)..Seems better than NFS


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 27, 2009)

Grid is getting too addictive.....once you start winning you just can't seem to stop playing.....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2009)

guys any1 wanna play online??...


----------

